# NHS cycle / private cycle query? N.I



## icsipgd (Apr 25, 2011)

Hi just wondering can anyone help me, I am in N.Ireland and am literally just about to start my 1st private ICSI cycle (Lister-London) with genetic screening as i have a balanced translocation only to be told that i have been granted one funded cycle with GUYS.....  I have my drugs ordered and waiting in the chemist for me and im getting my 1st scan on Monday with the lister---  (satellite origins patient)

we want to go ahead with our private cycle as summer suits us with our jobs but we hope that our funded cycle would still be available for us

anyone have experience of this we have literally got hours to decide whether to go ahead with oour private cycle and we dont want to shoot ourselves on the foot..any advice is appreciated..xx


----------



## Katie789 (Dec 12, 2010)

Hi there,

As far as rfc are concerned you are allowed three private goes and you are still eligible for nhs one. Is it your own health trust who are funding guys for you? Perhaps you could contact them to have nhs try suspended for a bit seeing as you are good to go with the lister (who im assuming wont refund drugs etc at this point).

Good luck

Katie


----------



## icsipgd (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks Katie and Musketeer, thanks 4 all the advice, much appreciated.  Yeah its the NI trust.. The thing is that I actually wouldnt need to suspend the funded cycle because it can take at least a few months for them to construct probes for my genetic problem, it could be halloween / xmas before u would actually get started with them.  Hopefully il get things sorted in the next day or so thanks again..xx


----------

